# Stickman Costume



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

We did a version like that as Tron a few years back. In the end, when we went on stage the blacklights were not on, and we looked stupid.

Other than that, it worked out good near the bar where the blacklight was heavy.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

I am thinking of a way to do it without the use of blacklights....glow sticks work without blacklight for awhile but die out.

Those 1st couple of videos at burning man don't look like they are in black light.

You have to admit ...that when they do work...they look awesome!!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Try http://www.elwirebestbuy.com/lico1.html or http://enlighted.com/index.html


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Now that's a cool costume idea.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

now that is like a light going on in ones head, very cute costume


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Too funny : )


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Good purchase links from LV Scott T. Electroluminescent wire is the next big thing! Very easy, inexpensive and safe to work with. Check out T's links and I offer these for do-it-yourself stuff:

http://elwirecheap.com/elwirefaqs5.html and 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fire-Skirt!/

Google "electroluminescent wire"... there are tons of DIY EL wire progects & goodies out there. I've made a few animated signs for a bar I worked in and even under-lighted the pool table rails for a cool (literally and figuratively) effect.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

That is so fun. So many possibilities. I guess we all better start thinking now!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

When I saw the videos I immediately thought how much fun it would be to do a little room with stick figures all over the walls against black, and have one or two people with the costumes on and when people walked in, the costumes folks could start moving towards them. I saw a set-up like that with glow-in-the-dark dots, but it would work with the stick figure costumes, as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool idea mhooch. i have been thinking of one year doing a haunt called-land of shadows. this would be an idea i could use.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

MHooch said:


> When I saw the videos I immediately thought how much fun it would be to do a little room with stick figures all over the walls against black, and have one or two people with the costumes on and when people walked in, the costumes folks could start moving towards them. I saw a set-up like that with glow-in-the-dark dots, but it would work with the stick figure costumes, as well.


What a great idea Hooch. I might even work outside, don't you think?


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Outdoors are perfect for EL wire... they can be run off of AC or DC (low-volt batts tend not to electrocute you if they get wet).

Last year, I even tried incorporating the different colors into some experimental 3-D scenes (using both Red/Blue and Chromadepth glasses), but since I could still percieve the light source (i.e. the wire itself rather than its color), the effect was negated. Haven't given up though...

MT, are you following me around?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> MT, are you following me around?


Look again DooBee....I was here first. Seems to me that I should watch out for the penguin.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Idea for EL costume: updated version of the space-men scene from "Spies Like Us," maybe (hee, hee). Throw in an umbrella-hat, foil and some tree ornaments and you're set!

"Ning-a-ning-a-ning-a-nink!!!"


----------



## stickmancostume (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Stickman Costume*

The stickman costume is available at elbestbuy.com


----------



## stickmancostume (Oct 23, 2009)

The stickman costume is available here - BE THE STICKMAN - the Full Stickman Costume from Live Wire


----------

